# Avatar size Max 150 x 200 pixels



## Scott Bushey

I will give everyone 24 hours to reduce the size of your avatars to equal to or below 150 x 200 pixels and then I will remove your avatars. 

The large avatars take too long to load for dial up users and by default deflate the posting spaces.

~If you right click your avatar after posting and click on properties, it will tell you how big your avatar is.


Thanks.............


----------



## JohnV

Thanks to your help I see that my avatar falls well into this setting. But how did you do it? And is it possible that you give 48 hrs. instead of 24 hrs., seeing that tomorrow is Sunday, and that traffic is usually slow on weekends? 

Good idea, by the way. I'm a dial-up, and sometimes I can read a whole thread before it is fully loaded. Reminds my of the 2400 baud days. (Yes, I am [u:ec049f278b]that[/u:ec049f278b] old. )


----------



## Scott Bushey

Ok John,
I was a little cranky when I placed the post...........By Monday evening please.

(John, you're such a softie!:tumble: )


----------



## JohnV

[quote:06cae2e6ba](John, you're such a softie!:tumble: )[/quote:06cae2e6ba]
Let that be a lesson to you, a soft answer gets two results:

1. It turns away wrath; and

2. It makes people say, &quot;Huh?&quot;


----------



## Puritan Sailor

How can you shrink the avatar? Is it possible here?


----------



## Scott Bushey

ps,
yours is fine


----------



## Puritan Sailor

[quote:362f278d91][i:362f278d91]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:362f278d91]
ps,
yours is fine [/quote:362f278d91]

ok. Thanks.


----------



## Scott Bushey

Josh,
You will need to reduce it; sorry!


----------



## Scott Bushey

Good jorb!


----------



## Scott Bushey

*Good Jorb!*

http://www.homestarrunner.com/cantsayjob.html


----------



## Puritan Sailor

*Reminder about Avatar sizes*

I just thought I would bring this back up for those new people who have joined in the last few months. Please limit your avatar sizes as noted above. The large pictures really jumble up the threads and make it harder for people with dial up to load the threads.


----------



## LadyFlynt

HELP!!!

I reduced the size of my avatar by half at photobucket. Re-entered the url and it's still showing up here the same as before. 155x219 and looks the same on my screen.


----------



## bockman

Looks small to me,...don't worry, it's probably your cache.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

[quote:ed8ae48539][i:ed8ae48539]Originally posted by LadyFlynt[/i:ed8ae48539]
HELP!!!

I reduced the size of my avatar by half at photobucket. Re-entered the url and it's still showing up here the same as before. 155x219 and looks the same on my screen. [/quote:ed8ae48539]
It looks within regs on my browser. I think you're ok.


----------



## king of fools

Mind you, there really is no excuse for dial-up anymore. I may as well attempt to gain access to the net through my abacus. :bs2:

150 x 200? That's great, I was originally told 150 x 150. I have 7500 more pixels to visually delight people with now.

[Edited on 6-8-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## king of fools

[quote:b9807c6ee4][i:b9807c6ee4]Originally posted by LadyFlynt[/i:b9807c6ee4]
HELP!!!

I reduced the size of my avatar by half at photobucket. Re-entered the url and it's still showing up here the same as before. 155x219 and looks the same on my screen. [/quote:b9807c6ee4]

If you saved it to the same server with the same filename, it's likely that IE had the old file cached and wasn't replacing it with the old one. If this happens again, click [b:b9807c6ee4]Tools &gt; Internet Options &gt; Delete Files &gt; OK[/b:b9807c6ee4]. This will clear out the cache and will allow you to see the new files when loaded.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Okay, it looks different than last night.

As for dial up...some of us can only AFFORD dial up...it's cheaper. In fact I may not be on here for a while soon, due to the fact that right now we can't even afford the phone line...(myohmy...7 mouths to feed!)


----------



## Puritan Sailor

*Avatars should be 150x150*

[quote:9976473e5d][i:9976473e5d]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:9976473e5d]
150 x 200? That's great, I was originally told 150 x 150. 
[/quote:9976473e5d]
Actually you are right. That change was also made. It should be 150x150.


----------



## turmeric

I don't know how to reduce my avatar size, help!


----------



## ReformedWretch

Check

Just had to shrink it a tad

[Edited on 6/8/2004 by houseparent]


----------



## ReformedWretch

[quote:772246bf08][i:772246bf08]Originally posted by turmeric[/i:772246bf08]
I don't know how to reduce my avatar size, help! [/quote:772246bf08]

Do you have photoshop?

I could do it and send it to you.

What's your e-mail?


----------



## king of fools

150 x 150 or 150 x 200? the larger height doesn't appear to cause any problems. PS, your avatar is nearly 180 high.


----------



## turmeric

Houseparent;

Sending you a U2U


----------



## ReformedWretch

Working on it, look for an e-mail soon.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Sent!

But I also hosted it at imageshack

[img:d66b2ec6d1]http://img1.imageshack.us/img1/586/reformation_lollards.jpg[/img:d66b2ec6d1]


----------



## turmeric

I have no clue what anything you said means! How do I get that picture into my avatar? Last time I had to put a URL address into the avatar line on my profile. I tried right-clicking this, left-clicking, no idea what to do. Thanks for yr help though.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Can anyone explian what to do better than I can?


----------



## fredtgreco

Meg,

Go into your profile and enter the following web address where Adam put the image:

[code:1:68ab77f468]http://img1.imageshack.us/img1/586/reformation_lollards.jpg[/code:1:68ab77f468]


----------



## turmeric

Thanks, everyone, I think I got it.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Go ahead and tell everyone how surprised you were when I accidentally sent you the wrong graphic by e-mail!


----------



## turmeric

It was [b:7e4720ba85]way[/b:7e4720ba85] cool! It was from some video game called The Punisher! It would have fit that wrestling thread really well, but I didn't want people talking trash to me, so...


----------

